# Topical Fire Report Series



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2010)

Topical Fire Report Series

January 2010

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/tfrs/v10i4.pdf

?? An estimated 3,900 hotel and motel fires are reported to U.S. fire departments each year

and cause an estimated 15 deaths, 150 injuries, and $76 million in property loss.

?? Hotel and motel fires are considered part of the residential fire problem. However, they

comprise only approximately 1 percent of residential building fires.

?? Half of hotel and motel fires are small, confined fires.

?? Cooking is the leading cause of hotel and motel fires (46 percent). Almost all hotel and motel

cooking fires are small, confined fires (97 percent).

?? Eighteen percent of nonconfined hotel and motel fires extend beyond the room of origin. The

leading causes of these larger fires are electrical malfunctions (24 percent), intentionally set

fires (15 percent), and fires caused by open flames (12 percent). In contrast, 42 percent of all

nonconfined residential building fires extend beyond the room of origin.

?? While bedrooms are the primary origin of nonconfined fires (23 percent), when confined

cooking fires are considered, the kitchen or other cooking area is the most prevalent area of

fire origin.

?? Hotel and motel fires are more prevalent in the cooler months due to increases in heating

fires and peak in February (9 percent).


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Topical Fire Report Series

Nice information source, thanks Mark!


----------

